
Building Intelligence into Machine Learning Hardware - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2016/12/05/building-intelligence-machine-learning-hardware/
======
ankurdhama
The bigger problem than "Compute intensive" is "Data intensive". You can throw
money at compute but money cant solve data problem. By data problem I don't
mean amount of data but quality of data.

